

Google Makes $600K Investment In LawPivot, A Quora For Startup Legal Advice - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/google-ventures-leads-600k-investment-in-lawpivot-a-quora-for-startup-legal-advice/

======
colourfulclock
It seems like an odd investment doesn't it?

